# Moose- east canyon Morgan summit



## truhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

I drew this tag this year and I am super excited. I know there is not much public land to hunt in this unit, so I am Wondering if any body has any helpful info on areas to check out, or possibly landowners to talk to that may allow access on or through their land. 
I don't mind paying a trespass fee as long as there are moose on the property w worth pursuing. Also I work for a fence company, so I could also trade time and our materials for access.

So far this year I've only seen cows and calves, so any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

What is your definition of a "moose worth pursuing"? There are lots of moose on this unit, but it will take some time to find the bigger ones unless you are lucky and just stumble onto one. Knowing your size expectations, and what you are willing to shoot/not shoot will go a long ways on this hunt.


----------



## BYUHunter (Oct 7, 2013)

truhunter said:


> I drew this tag this year and I am super excited. I know there is not much public land to hunt in this unit


Do you think? That's what the DWR page says that when you're applying for the tag, but you did it anyways, and now you're stuck with a $500 once in a lifetime tag, and nowhere to fill it.

I have always hunted this area, and it ticks me off that I have 10+ bonus points, and a place to go, but every year a thread pops up here about someone who drew the tag and has nowhere to go.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

BYUHunter said:


> Do you think? That's what the DWR page says that when you're applying for the tag, but you did it anyways, and now you're stuck with a $500 once in a lifetime tag, and nowhere to fill it.
> 
> I have always hunted this area, and it ticks me off that I have 10+ bonus points, and a place to go, but every year a thread pops up here about someone who drew the tag and has nowhere to go.


Sounds like you guys should get together and enjoy a great hunt. It may not be your tag but that doesn't make the chase any less fun...sometime makes it even funner.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

BYUHunter said:


> Do you think? That's what the DWR page says that when you're applying for the tag, but you did it anyways, and now you're stuck with a $500 once in a lifetime tag, and nowhere to fill it.
> 
> I have always hunted this area, and it ticks me off that I have 10+ bonus points, and a place to go, but every year a thread pops up here about someone who drew the tag and has nowhere to go.


 And you may be waiting for a long time yet. Maybe try and help a guy out and maybe Karma will come back in your favor.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Raptorman said:


> BYUHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think? That's what the DWR page says that when you're applying for the tag, but you did it anyways, and now you're stuck with a $500 once in a lifetime tag, and nowhere to fill it.
> ...


Thats what Im saying. Ive been hunting up there my whole life as well and have 10+ moose points. truhunter! I sent you another PM


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

BYUHunter said:


> Do you think? That's what the DWR page says that when you're applying for the tag, but you did it anyways, and now you're stuck with a $500 once in a lifetime tag, and nowhere to fill it.
> 
> I have always hunted this area, and it ticks me off that I have 10+ bonus points, and a place to go, but every year a thread pops up here about someone who drew the tag and has nowhere to go.


Easy now! Good grief! BYUs 4th consecutive quest at 8-5 Football record hasn't even started yet and already we're getting upset over something we have no control over... (And 8-5 with a bowl win would be a great year for them)!

I used to get bugged when people put in for units based on the number of points they have knowing they can draw a unit they know absolutely nothing about. But then I decided that because I don't own the land or the animals, I would give them some pointers. And I think those people are grateful for the help given. After all, this is a once in a lifetime permit... And though you may know a spot or two, you should keep those to yourself for when you draw this permit in 20 years.

I hunted Whitetail in a little town in Kansas in 2012. Had an absolute blast. We paid a trespass fee and after scouting thought we'd look into some public land on the unit we drew. I couldn't believe how willing the people were to help out there including giving us detailed directions to where they were seeing some nice bucks. Here you ask this (at a sportsmans store, or on this forum) and we give the death stare. I don't think anyone has ever asked for a honey hole, but a little pointer here and there. Just makes me laugh!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

truhunter said:


> I drew this tag this year and I am super excited. I know there is not much public land to hunt in this unit, so I am Wondering if any body has any helpful info on areas to check out, or possibly landowners to talk to that may allow access on or through their land.
> I don't mind paying a trespass fee as long as there are moose on the property w worth pursuing. Also I work for a fence company, so I could also trade time and our materials for access.
> 
> So far this year I've only seen cows and calves, so any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


Truhunter, I have a really good friend who lives up Weber Canyon. I can ask him to look into you paying a trespass fee to some people he knows and has a great relationship with up there with thousands of acres. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

BYUhunter, chill out. You sound like a BYU fan after 4 Utah wins in a row. Maybe show a little charity and help the guy out, and luck will turn your way. You know what they say...when you're living right on and off the hunt, magic happens. 

GO UTES!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

BYUHunter said:


> Do you think? That's what the DWR page says that when you're applying for the tag, but you did it anyways, and now you're stuck with a $500 once in a lifetime tag, and nowhere to fill it.
> 
> I have always hunted this area, and it ticks me off that I have 10+ bonus points, and a place to go, but every year a thread pops up here about someone who drew the tag and has nowhere to go.


 Geeze lighten up.Maybe someone will help him out on this .


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I decided that I would chime in just because BYUHunter jumped down your throat... So I guess you can thank him. I would recommend checking out the East Canyon WMA by east canyon reservoir. Then if you can get deep enough in there to the Kippen property there is a lot more of the rich deeper habitat that the moose like up there. 

On the west boundary of the unit you have some usfs land just prior to entering into the Hardscrabble CWMU. Keep a good gps unit so you are sure you are in the usfs land and not in the Hardscrabble CWMU and you should be able to find some good moose up that way. Just make sure that you are east of the summit. Deep creek should produce.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I guess they didn't teach him at BYU that you can't be a douche on an online forum until you have at least 100 posts. A UVU grad would have surely been more prepared for the real world. 

As far as the moose.......find a nice place, pay a moderate trespass fee, and have the hunt of a lifetime.------SS


----------



## truhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks guys for your help. I have found a few bulls, but I was just interested in any additional info or help which I appreciate. I knew what I was doing when I put in for this tag and I knew there was some good bulls up here. But when I wasn't seeing any during the summer it had me worried. But if anybody does know of someone that could get me on to some property for a trespass fee, let me know.


----------



## duckdevil (Sep 16, 2015)

@ truhunter - hey, keep us informed on your moose hunt. Im looking at putting something together for a caribou or moose hunt up here in AK for next year.


----------



## truhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

I've seen a couple bulls, one was really wide but didn't have very good palms. The other was a dink.


----------



## duckdevil (Sep 16, 2015)

Legal bull up here is >50"


----------



## truhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

That would be a whole different, but awesome, experience.


----------



## wildliferyan (Jul 31, 2010)

If farmington and bountiful along skyline are part of the hunt u can look there. I did muzzleloader 2 years ago for deer. I jumped moose all over the place up there.


----------



## wildliferyan (Jul 31, 2010)

I really did not jump them. I was more scared then they were. I just came within 100 yards of or less of a lot of moose.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

wildliferyan said:


> If farmington and bountiful along skyline are part of the hunt u can look there. I did muzzleloader 2 years ago for deer. I jumped moose all over the place up there.


You can find access between Jacob's Creek CMWU and Hardscrabble CMWU to get onto the Hogsback. You'll need to have a good GPS to make sure you are not trespassing. How you plan on getting a moose out of there is beyond me.

It's nasty, wet, brush overgrown, etc It's basically hell without the fire and brimstone.

I grew up in Morgan and a group of us once hiked down from Farmington Peak to Milton. It was all downhill and very physically demanding.

Most of Morgan County is CMWU's, but with that you may be able to find a bigger bull.

You might want to call Jacob's Creek or Hardscrabble and ask permission to get onto the public land through their CMWU's.

TL; DR

You'll be hugging the CWMU's until you can find access into the national forest. It's all locked up from the bottom, so you'll have to come in from the top.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Im just coming into this thread to say that byu Hunter is a douche canoe. That is all.


----------



## mrshmitty (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice to see everyone here getting along. This is my first post and knowing my friend has found good information here from the friendly guys, I thought I would set up an account. I too am looking at putting in for a hunt, having 3 bonus points for moose I am starting to think about scouting for these seriously. Is there any unit that one would prefer over the other? (access, bulls, terrain, etc..) I grew up on the mountains above bountiful and farmington so I know the area, but not the backside. It is ugly as I have hiked it twice and that was for grouse which proved fruitful, but I cant remember any moose.


----------



## Vern21 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm going to respond before someone else does and really discourages you, 3 Bonus points puts you way down on the list of guys with moose points. But you can always get lucky. I would Suggest a few things personally I like Cache for Moose, all public land and you don't have to worry about that bull being across the fence on Private land. Secondly I would start volunteering your time to conservation either through the DWR or one of the many organizations in Utah. The moose population has been struggling and we need to do all we can to help it get back to where it once was. This will provide more opportunities for you to get your tag.


----------

